# what fla laws on the hoop nets?



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

i am new here from texas i was wondering what was fla laws about the hoop nets. i knew we couldnt use them in texas but the state LA people could use them.i was just curious because i saw some on ebay had me thinking about the fla laws


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats the last thing we need:thumbsup:


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

how the cat fishing bitting cat hunter? i was at the i10 yesterday i got few of them when i was fishing from the bank




CatHunter said:


> Thats the last thing we need:thumbsup:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

There allowed, but not in many places in Florida. Commercial license required. From what I can read not allowed anywhere close to pensacola. In Alabama it's wide open with a commercial license. Just not my thing!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have only been a few times this year, Some others on here have been getting some real nice ones, Ill be on the river in a few days I hope to have a good report.


----------

